# Destiny PS4



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey,

Any of you out there on Destiny?

Cheers


----------



## tyson1989 (Feb 21, 2015)

I was until about a month ago...haven't turned the ps4 on since


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

£15 quid in Tesco atm for ps4 and xbox one


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Yep it's a rather addictive game, House of Wolves should be out soon I believe also.


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

Yeah I am. It's repetitive but at the same time addictive because you're waiting for that new exotic to drop. Still waiting for a Gjallarhorn despite playing since launch week :wall:


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

HITMANVW said:


> Yeah I am. It's repetitive but at the same time addictive because you're waiting for that new exotic to drop. Still waiting for a Gjallarhorn despite playing since launch week :wall:


It is very repetitive, Same could be said about most games you play a lot of but somehow I still find myself enjoying Destiny.

Reaching level 32 on all 3 characters is my current goal, Along with acquiring rare / hard to get weapons.

Not overly keen on PvP oddly enough though.

Btw Gjallarhorn is worth the wait, Makes a huge difference taking the likes of Crota down quicker.


----------



## tyson1989 (Feb 21, 2015)

I didn't mind the repetitive-ness. But it got to the point where I was doing about 20 raids a week helping friends get through it. 

And I have to admit I was one of the lucky ones that got all the drops, had 4 gjallahorn for example. 

Living out in sticks and having crappy broadband speeds, PVP wasn't an enjoyable option for me.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Do any of you want to add me? psn tag: asonda 

Then maybe we could have a DW Destiny Fireteam?


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

Count me in: HITMAN8465
Finally got a Gjallarhorn just a week after posting on here!!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Just seen this and bought it, I didn't have any of the expansion packs and stopped playing.

http://www.gamescentre.co.uk/product/search/Destiny The Taken King Pre-Order Edition/PF288

What a price!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Any renewed interest in getting a group together to do raids etc? I do like a bit a destiny and getting well fed up of people dropping off when their patience runs out!


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

Count me in, finding a group that doesn't have an "experienced only" criteria is difficult. My PSN is HITMAN8465 :thumb:
Weekends are probably my best time to run a raid.


----------



## frosty90 (Dec 9, 2013)

im still playing  292 light level want to get some raids going soon


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

I really need to get back into destiny again had it since it can out only to got to 16 with a Titan then restarted with a warlock and up to 16 last time I played!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes lets set up some raids etc, would be great to have a DW Destiny Team


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

Definitely up for arranging some regular sessions. Even playing crucible with 5 or 6 is a decent laugh. I've posted my PSN ID above and I've added a couple of people off this forum before so either feel free to post your PSN ID on here or the dedicated PSN names thread. Otherwise drop me a friend request with DW or something in the message.


----------



## Woody95 (May 7, 2015)

After playing destiny on my PS3 for a while I did fall in love with the game but I stopped playing on it due to lack of time. But after seeing my grandads limited edition destiny ps4 (yes my grandads, he's 67 and plays on it for a good 6-8 hours a day!) I decided to buy one when it was 20% off eBay the other day. So it should be here tomorrow and I'll report back after getting back on it after a long break!


----------

